# Food Dehydrator



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Somewhere down the road, I intend to get one.

What do you use and does it stand up to more than occasional use?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

We have a Nesco GardenMaster dehydrator. Seems to hold up well and we're looking forward to the next time we deydrate some apples. The smell alone is delicious.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

We have an Excalibur. It is in almost constant use and still working great. The plastic round ones that you get at the box stores don't last us more than about 6 months. I pick them up at yard sales, I never spend more than 5.00 on them. One summer/fall I had 3 cheap ones, the box fan and the Excalibur going non stop for 2 months.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

As long as person can get good airflow and have some squaws to keep the flies shooed off...a person dont need no steenken dehydrate gizmo. The industry was designed to part dumb yups from their gold visor cards. Sorta like the sausage making hobby.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> As long as person can get good airflow and have some squaws to keep the flies shooed off...a person dont need no steenken dehydrate gizmo. The industry was designed to part dumb yups from their gold visor cards. Sorta like the sausage making hobby.


I admit that I take the lazy way out. I have screens for drying outdoors but they are more work, yet there if I have no power and want to dry something.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

My old pal named Howard Ruff times Ruff got some of us into that hobby a few decades ago. I dehydrated stuff whch was normally not dehydratable..lol. Even got my old chum who run the Wrecker service to order me a big bottle of Nitrogen. All I could figure out what do do was fill up the bags like air pillows when it come to the turkey and dressing. We was not very smart back in them days. Now we have smarty pants running around here who know how to do it right. Technology it just too special.


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

+1 on the Excaliburs. There is no better.

They have various models, and sizes, and run the range of pricing. We have their flagship, 10 tray, all stainless steel, digital controls model. It is workhorse! The price is gut wrenching, but we expect it to last forever. We saved a ton though by buying a factory refurbished one that was as new. Perfect operation!

Excalibur's warranties are also the best, with some models having a 10-year warranty.

Mine is running right now making yummy and nutritious kale chips!


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Excalibur or LEM.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> As long as person can get good airflow and have some squaws to keep the flies shooed off...a person dont need no steenken dehydrate gizmo. The industry was designed to part dumb yups from their gold visor cards. Sorta like the sausage making hobby.


Is it possible to substitute illegals for squaws?
Thanks


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Well crap!

We are fairly new to the De-Hydrating bidness and had I known then what I know now;

A. I would have consulted Big Wheel and or Howard Ruff times Ruff,
B. Been nicer to various squaws in my life

or 3. Bought the Exalibur 9 tray stackable De-Hydrator in Raspberry 9-Tray Radiant Raspberry Excalibur w/Timer - Dehydrators - Shop


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> Excalibur or LEM.


Well, it looks like it may take a little longer than I thought.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

inceptor said:


> Well, it looks like it may take a little longer than I thought.


I bought my LEM at bass pro I think for around 160ish maybe 170 ish mine is only a 6 tray.
RubberDuck got a hell of a deal on the 9 tray Excalibur I believe thru Amazon or flea bay. He has a thread on the Excalibur I believe at the place some of us call home. Go check it out if you can't find the thread let me know.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> I bought my LEM at bass pro I think for around 160ish maybe 170 ish mine is only a 6 tray.
> RubberDuck got a hell of a deal on the 9 tray Excalibur I believe thru Amazon or flea bay. He has a thread on the Excalibur I believe at the place some of us call home. Go check it out if you can't find the thread let me know.


Yup, I've seen his. I also looked them up. Excalibur has 10 different models (could be more) ranging from about $100 to $500. I'm not ready to dig in that deep yet. First I need something to learn on.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Pretty sure its already been mentioned but an electric kitchen oven is a great dehydrator. Just turn it down as low as it will go..usually 200. Then crack the door open to where the door will stay partially open. That will put it close to 140 which is just about right. Shuffle the food around back to front a few times so it gets evenly dried.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

inceptor said:


> Yup, I've seen his. I also looked them up. Excalibur has 10 different models (could be more) ranging from about $100 to $500. I'm not ready to dig in that deep yet. First I need something to learn on.


You can always start with the box fan method. Cost= Box fan, filters, screening of some sort. Less than 40.00
Or the plastic ones from the big box stores. Cost = 25 - 50.00 https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_nr_...ydrator&ie=UTF8&qid=1472179145&rnid=386465011


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

A pal tried Alton Browns box fan and AC fliter system for jerky. He said the meat all stuck to the filters and made a giant mess. Convinced me not to try it.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Auntie said:


> You can always start with the box fan method. Cost= Box fan, filters, screening of some sort. Less than 40.00
> Or the plastic ones from the big box stores. Cost = 25 - 50.00 https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_nr_...ydrator&ie=UTF8&qid=1472179145&rnid=386465011


Thanks Auntie. I had searched that before but there are so many. A person doesn't know what is a decent one and what to stay away from. You read the reviews and the range is extreme. What I'm trying to discover is what people I trust here say they like without starting with the super deluxe.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> A pal tried Alton Browns box fan and AC fliter system for jerky. He said the meat all stuck to the filters and made a giant mess. Convinced me not to try it.


You have to put something between the meat, veggies or fruit and the filter.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

inceptor said:


> Thanks Auntie. I had searched that before but there are so many. A person doesn't know what is a decent one and what to stay away from. You read the reviews and the range is extreme. What I'm trying to discover is what people I trust here say they like without starting with the super deluxe.


Do a google search on Alton Brown box fan dehydrator. Start with that system. There are only a few things I will not do on the box fan, blueberries and watermelon.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

inceptor said:


> Yup, I've seen his. I also looked them up. Excalibur has 10 different models (could be more) ranging from about $100 to $500. I'm not ready to dig in that deep yet. First I need something to learn on.


I bumped the thread for you over there. He paid 155.00 for a 9 tray which is a great deal for a 9 tray Excalibur.


----------

